# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anybody heard alot about this tournament and if they are plannig on having alot of people entered. Do any of yall plan on entering the tournament. And has anybody heard anything about the payouts in the tournament.

Thanks,

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Bluewater Cowboy (6/19/2008)*Has anybody heard alot about this tournament and if they are plannig on having alot of people entered. Do any of yall plan on entering the tournament. And has anybody heard anything about the payouts in the tournament.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Capt. Lee Michael


I am thinking about it. It's a $1000 entry fee with no gaurantee payout, but they are expecting about 20 boats. I am sure it will be fun 1st class being that it is being run by Jupiter and Orange Beach Marina, the Long family. Good luck and may see you there at the last minute.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Our team is fishing. Heard alot of good info regarding tournament and participation. I personally know of 18 boats fishing out of the Orange Beach area. I spoke with tournament headquarters today and they are expecting 40-50 boats.

Here is the link with all tournament information:

http://www.orangebeachmarina.com/PDF/GC-Outboard-Classic.pdf

It will be based out of the brand new Billfish Pavillion at Orange Beach Marina. It is truly a first class facility and is worth a trip in itself just to see the new tournament facility they have built this year. The finest on the Gulf Coast and quite possibly the finest in the entire Southeast.

As far as payout, I dont know if there is a guarantee. It's $1000 per boat, unlimited anglers. Outboard engines required. All the money goes back in the awards, cash prizes only. There is a seperate cash calcutta category as well. Fishing can begin after captain's meeting on Friday night. As Feeding Frenzy mentioned, Jupiter is the presenting sponsor. I know of7 Jupiter owners and they are all fishing. 

2 of my buddiesthat fish on Contendersout of Louisiana and one buddy with a Yellowfin out of Destinare coming over.

This tournament is the first of its kind and my crew is really excited.

Who all is planning on fishing? See you all there.

Team Stallion

2005 36 Contender


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Stallion (6/19/2008)*Our team is fishing. Heard alot of good info regarding tournament and participation. I personally know of 18 boats fishing out of the Orange Beach area. I spoke with tournament headquarters today and they are expecting 40-50 boats.
> 
> Here is the link with all tournament information:
> 
> ...


Give'em hell Stallion. For probably the 1st time ever there will be more Jupiters than Contenders in a tournament of any kind. I am getting kind of tired or you guys ganging up on me in the SKA so beware. The Frenzy is going to sit this one out because we are sandwiched between Bud Light and the Pcola Intl. I have a few things to settle there, but I will be there at the Capt. Meeting to show my support. Good luck and get you and EVEROL.:letsdrink


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

The way I look at it, this tournament is going to have more money up for grabs than any of the SKA events I fish. If only 20 boats registered, then $20,000 would be up for grabs not including the optional calcutta. Like I said, I personally know of 18-20 boats fishing so there will be atleast $40,000 available with the calcutta. I expect there to be 40 plus boats. Unlike most other tournaments, this tournament is putting all the money entry fees back into the prize category. No stupid trophies or lure bags. Cash money, that's it!

Simply put, the money available in this tournament blows any SKA eventout of the water. Plus, the competition is alot less. 

All in all, it is not about the money, its about the fun. The money does help though.

Team Stallion

36 Contender

OB, Ala


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

what are the dates of this event


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

June 28th one day fishingblow out.

Capt meeting on June 27th, 5:30 pm to 10pm - Steak dinner with free booze.

Team Stallion


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

We'll be fishing.... 27 World Cat, Lil Kahuna. See ya there. 

Keith


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

The crew is really getting excited about the tournament. 

Now know of a total of 24 boats in the Orange Beach area alone that are fishing the event. I have called every monkey boat I know of to get the numbers up. This is one of two monkey boat only billfish tournamentson the upper Gulf Coast and I intend to wholeheartedly support it.

Please let me know if you plan on fishing. :usaflag

Here is the link again:

http://www.orangebeachmarina.com/PDF/GC-Outboard-Classic.pdf

See you all Friday at the Captain's meeting. Roussos is catering it, unbelievable food.

Team Stallion


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

75% of the entry fees will be awarded as tournament prizes. Tuna Wahoo Dolphin & C/R1st-3rd place (50/30/20)...so twelve payouts associated with entry fees. The optional cash awards will be payed out accordingly minus the usual 10%, Bar B Q at captains meeting, can to cant fishing format. Scales close at 9:00pm (have to be in line).


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Stallion (6/22/2008)*The crew is really getting excited about the tournament.
> 
> Now know of a total of 24 boats in the Orange Beach area alone that are fishing the event. I have called every monkey boat I know of to get the numbers up. This is one of two monkey boat only billfish tournamentson the upper Gulf Coast and I intend to wholeheartedly support it.
> 
> ...


If I could get a couple of more crew members I can probably be talked into it. Just finished Bud Light and getting ready for the Pensacola International. But none the less, I'll be there to say hello to the Jupiter fellas and Bluewater Yacht Sales.:letsdrink


----------



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

We're definitely in it. There just aren't enough tournaments like this in our area and you

really need to capitalize on them. I think this is the first one (could be wrong on that) and it already has

a fair number of boats in it....with the fuel the way it is, monkey boat one day events are the way to go!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Sea Fever (6/23/2008)*We're definitely in it. There just aren't enough tournaments like this in our area and you
> really need to capitalize on them. I think this is the first one (could be wrong on that) and it already has
> a fair number of boats in it....with the fuel the way it is, monkey boat one day events are the way to go!


There is the MBGFC Monkey Boat in July. Which gets around 40 boats.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We will be fishing it this year. Going to be a great tournament. I believe you can leave directly after the captains meeting, but I could be wrong. Not sure which boat, I think it will be in the Manfish/bellafishin might be the SeaRobin. I have fished the king tourneys and believe this one will be a lot of fun and a little more laid back, but still competitive. Chaz


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya'll can add another contender out of Fairhope... Talked with owner of boat today and we are in.... I really like the layout of tourney, laid back.... plus we have to improve on second place dolphin from last year....


----------

